# WOC- Want is/are some of your favorite sunscreens?



## MkupTart (May 30, 2012)

With summer here I am on the hunt for a new sunscreen. I'm posting this on this board because I've tried sooooo many sunscreens that leave that ugly white cast.

  	I have dry skin so I don't want something that will leave me completely matte. In the past I have used MAC's Prep+Prime SPF 50 and I like a lot but it is expensive for the amount IMHO.

  	So what is everyone using?
  	Thanks


----------



## cutemiauw (May 30, 2012)

I'm using the 50+ tinted La Roche Posay http://www.laroche-posay.us/_us/_en...ineral-tinted-ultra-light-sunscreen-fluid.htm

  	I bought it in France, it was fairly cheap there (around 15 euros ~ $20). Liking it so much because it doesn't have a white cast (since it's tinted, doh). The tint is slightly towards pink, not perfect, but I'm mixing it with my foundation so at least it's way better than the white one. 

  	If you have dry skin, maybe go with the cream one (couldn't find it on the US site, but they do have it over here)


----------



## MkupTart (May 31, 2012)

Thanks.

  	I have heard good things about La Roche Posay's skincare in general so I will check them out.

  	Anyone else??? :-(


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 31, 2012)

I use Clarins UV Plus HP Day Screen High Protection SPF 40.


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 31, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> I'm using the 50+ tinted La Roche Posay http://www.laroche-posay.us/_us/_en...ineral-tinted-ultra-light-sunscreen-fluid.htm
> 
> I bought it in France, it was fairly cheap there (around 15 euros ~ $20). Liking it so much because it doesn't have a white cast (since it's tinted, doh). The tint is slightly towards pink, not perfect, but I'm mixing it with my foundation so at least it's way better than the white one.
> 
> If you have dry skin, maybe go with the cream one (couldn't find it on the US site, but they do have it over here)


  	FYI, all La Roche Posay sunscreen products are on sale this week at CVS for $19.99. They are regularly like $35 so this is a heck of sale. I'll prob pick up one cause the price is right.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 31, 2012)

Oh, also I used to wear Kiehl's Ultra Light UV Defense. It feels more creamy than LRP but it's feels light on the skin. Not much shiny oily feel. I like this one better for winter. Although lately I've been sticking to LRP due to pricing .

  	PS: Sorry, the link is German. I tried to find it in Kiehls.com but they didn't have this particular product.


----------



## MkupTart (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Ladies


----------



## sagehen (Apr 15, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but it is still relevant. What are you ladies wearing for sunscreen now? On my face I am wear Neutrogena Pure and Free Liquid SPF 50. It is much cheaper than the La Roche Posay mineral liquid and performs well for me. Also, it does not react when I apply primer for makeup. On my body, I use any physical sunblock that is reasonably priced. I am using ColoreScience SPF 30 powder (the bronze-colored one) to re-up my protection on face/neck during the day. I would really like to find something I can buy on the ground for this purpose, but I can't seem to find anything that doesn't give me a cast or alter the shade of my foundaiton. The Physician's Formula was a disaster, and the PTR portables with the brush are yucky (can't clean the brush, the bursh sheds) and it's a ridiculously small amount for the $. Does anyone have any suggestions for a portable powder sunscreen?


----------



## trina11225 (Apr 15, 2014)

I started using Trader's Joes sunscreen for face.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 15, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> I started using Trader's Joes sunscreen for face.


  That is a place I forget to look at skincare - is it a physical or chemical sunscreen?


----------



## trina11225 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know, It's spt 15 for your face


----------



## sunsational (Apr 20, 2014)

i use Elta MD UV clear spf 46


----------



## Calla88 (May 27, 2014)

Using Murad Essential-C Sun Balm broad spectrun SPF35 PA+++ loving this stuff!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2014)

This summer, I am really liking Neutrogena's Pure & Free liquid SPF50 with purescreen (physical sunscreen) and it is doing me very well. Has held up in high heat and humidity and leaves no white cast. Plays well under primer and makeup. I am still re-applying Colorescience Sunforgettable powder for re-upping my protection during the day.


----------



## charlespe1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I use Banana Boat sport perfomances SPF 50


----------

